# Lounge > Food and Dining >  Halloween Candy - Deals

## pheoxs

Big boxes of 100+ chocolate bars are now over 20$ at superstore which seems crazy. Anyone see any deals for candy for the kids? Costco had the big chocolate bars for around 90 cents a bar which almost seems a better deal instead of making candy bags this year.

Anyone see any decent deals or flyer sales?

----------


## Tik-Tok

I find the best deal is to leave an empty bowl on the porch with a "Take one" sign. Then turn the lights out and watch movies downstairs, or attend a neighbors party.

----------


## ExtraSlow

This seems fine.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Coop seems fine.

----------


## sabad66

No idea when the sale expires tho, didn’t catch a close enough pic.

----------


## suntan

I get my kids to get Halloween candy via "trick or treating", and then I give that candy back out.

----------


## Disoblige

Dude don't be white and buy overpriced chocolate like what was posted.

Sabad's not bad but I seen cheaper. Shoppers had 100 for $11.99 last week and you can lump it with 20x points offers. So just wait.

You do this enough years you will never buy too early again. I'll post my deal when I see it although I still have a ton of candy that hasn't expired yet.

----------


## DonJuan

> I get my kids to get Halloween candy via "trick or treating", and then I give that candy back out.



Tell me you're asian without telling me you're asian.

----------


## suntan

> Tell me you're asian without telling me you're asian.



I must make my ancestors proud!

----------


## DonJuan

Hey at least you are giving candy out  :Big Grin:

----------


## Disoblige

> I must make my ancestors proud!



You disappoint them badly man.

You are supposed to save money twice fold by not buying candy and energy costs by turning the lights off.

----------


## Disoblige

If you really want to buy chocolate now, stack this deal with whatever applicable PC optimum offer for Shoppers.



Oct 8-9 but I am sure you will see the deal again.

----------

